
Ask HN: Resources for how to be a first-time dad - kristerv
Tech forum, I know. But I&#x27;ve seen some of the most earnest advice here. So what books or materials should an about-to-be-dad consume?
======
matt_s
There is a blog post on the Art of Manliness about how to fall asleep in 2
minutes based on research done during WWII to help pilots rest [0]. You can
begin training now so the middle of the night feedings, etc. can be handled
easier.

Beyond life saving things, like prevention of SIDS for example, there are a
ton of books out there with different tips or techniques on raising a child.
Treat them like you would someone telling you about a new software development
process: there might be some stuff that might apply, some of it just doesn't
matter or work for your situation.

As time goes on realize your child is their own person. They may not have the
same interests or beliefs as you do and that should be okay.

Other practical things: instead of toy/clothes gifts from relatives, setup a
college/savings fund and an easy way for them to put money in it as gifts.
Don't go overboard on clothes for the first 18-24 months. Keep a couple
sentimental things if that's your style but they outgrow clothes sometimes
surpassing sizes before they even wear them.

[0] [https://www.artofmanliness.com/articles/fall-asleep-
fast/](https://www.artofmanliness.com/articles/fall-asleep-fast/)

------
superflit
Look,

The advice I say for the new parents and seems to be helpful is:

"Hang on there until 3-4 month"

What I mean.

The baby is adapting to the parents and the parents are adapting to the baby.
Until you learn to take "shifts" [1] and learn how the baby communicates[2]
and its sleep pattern[3] set will take some time.

[1] - At beginning both parents will be awake but then you realize that you
can't be awake all the time and there is no need to _both_ be awake and tired
then you start to make some "shifts".

[2] - Is cry for change diapers? hungry? scared?

[3] - Mostly at 3rd month the baby is already sleeping 6-8h continuous then
you will start to have a "full" sleep.

The important thing is: the firsts months are hard adaptation and you may
fight with your spouse because of stress.

"Hang in there" it will get better.

You will be amazing father

------
ian0
I never found any decent resources, just lots of click-bait. These were my key
takaways though:

\- You will freak out about everything as a new parent (feeding, prams,
weight, learning). By your second you will take everything in your stride.
With good reason. Just bear it in mind.

\- Dont be overly protective, it will backfire, kids will get scrapes, fall,
will be constantly sick. So did you. Dont worry. Also dont worry about being a
perfect parent / finding the perfect school etc. This tends top backfrire too.
Just be a good dad, -put in the time, put in the effort.

\- Let kids play with other kids. Kids are learning, so dont freak out when
another kid is mean or whatever. Make time to play with them yourself.
Encourage them but never force them to be your definition of a success.

\- Kids learn FAST and they ENJOY it. Seriously. So feed them with knowledge!
You can teach latin to a toddler. Kid loves mops? Show him how to make a mop
at home. Loves getting dirty? Let them do do your garden. Loves the motorbike,
teach em how to change the oil! Dont shy away from complex learning, build
hobbies.

\- Phones are crack to kids, especially youtube. Which is a shame as its also
great for learning. Best to severely limit.

\- Use basic psychology tricks. Eg you can limit reading to 30 mins before bed
when very young so its a treat thats looked forward to. Use diversion tactics.

\- Dont fall for basic psychology tricks. Dont override your spouse, present a
joint front. Dont let them use embarasment as a weapon in public.

\- When you first buy a car seat internalise the way to tie it to the seatbelt
properly so you dont have to try and remember every time you put it back.

Kids are great fun. Enjoy

------
codeddesign
Having 3 children: There is no magic secret. Sometimes you do great at
something and sometimes you fail.

\- read the book “Baby Wise”

\- home is much more important than work or money. Do Not forget this.

\- you wife will have a lot going on physically, mentally, and emotionally.
Take as much of the “burden” as you can when the baby is first born.

\- Do Not forget weekly date nights. I repeat...make sure you ALWAYS have
weekly date night with your spouse. The child and your marriage will thank you
for this.

\- your wife has A LOT going on with her during pregnancy. Tell her daily that
you love her, appreciate her, and thank her for being your wife. And...tell
her she is beautiful every day - this is important.

\- Your life will get A LOT busier. Share the house chore, and make time for
each other.

\- Children are a lot easier to raise compared to managing your marriage with
a child.

\- and last...have FUN! They grow SO FAST!

------
IpV8
Do a search, there was a thread on this yesterday and another a couple days
before that. The summary is read a book or two but be ready to adapt to your
babies individual needs. Prepare to lose any semblance of hobbies or personal
time, and say goodbye to a good nights sleep. Oh also your significant other
and yourself will almost definitely experience a significant mental health
decline within the first 6 months, so I hope you guys already have figured out
how to support each other because thinking rationally and building new
relationship habits with only 5 hours of sleep a night is a struggle.

Edit: It is also super cool to watch a new person discover the world. Enjoy
your time with them!

------
sloaken
Congratulations! Short answer ... kids do not want stuff nearly as much as
they want to spend TIME with you.

The 'what to expect ... ' series is great techie style. Plain spoken. Explains
limits on both sides...

They have one for before the baby.

And another for the first few years. Common problem, my child is age x months
but has not started walking / talking.

Great for the calming the nerves

------
giantg2
I mostly just googled stuff when I thought either, "I should learn more about
[topic, like SIDS or how to setup nursery]" or "Is [action, like how much food
they eat] normal for [age] baby". Googling and using resources like the Mayo
clinic or similar can give you multiple perspectives to consider.

------
tmaly
I posted to a similar question a few days ago. There is one book I would
recommend.

Read Bringing Up Bébé: One American Mother Discovers the Wisdom of French
Parenting. The chapter on sleep cycles is important.

------
malicebird
[https://fatherhood.gov/](https://fatherhood.gov/). Ideas in there to expand
on.

------
monkmartinez
How to think like a Roman Emperor.

